# 110v stcs



## Moad (27/2/15)

Stupidly got 110v instead of 220v.

Anyone interested in them?


----------



## verysupple (27/2/15)

A quick search on ebay turned up a bunch of 220/240 V to 110 V converters. I'm not sure how much more you'd want to spend but they seem to be from about $10 up to $30 or so. Also they seem to be Euro/UK/US plugs. But I'm sure if you took more than the 30 sec I spent searching you'd find the right type.


----------



## HardEight (27/2/15)

I did exactly the same thing once.. 
It is gathering dust on the shelf in the garage..
("I might need it one day!")

I found it was about the same to buy a new 240v one than buy a converter...


----------



## stux (27/2/15)

Offer them up on a US forum


----------



## Moad (27/2/15)

Shipping is as much as the units.

They will be firmware modded so I guess I could get a little more for them.


----------



## stux (27/2/15)

Moad said:


> Shipping is as much as the units.
> 
> They will be firmware modded so I guess I could get a little more for them.


Zackly


----------



## Camo6 (27/2/15)

verysupple said:


> A quick search on ebay turned up a bunch of 220/240 V to 110 V converters. I'm not sure how much more you'd want to spend but they seem to be from about $10 up to $30 or so. Also they seem to be Euro/UK/US plugs. But I'm sure if you took more than the 30 sec I spent searching you'd find the right type.


I bought a step down transformer for an electric knife sharpener I bought from the states. Cost about $30 but it's heavy, relatively noisy and there's no way I'd leave it on for days at a time. Would be cheaper for someone in Oz to buy a 240v stc but you might recoup half your costs selling o/seas? Actually, considering the $AU and delivery costs, maybe not.


----------



## Moad (27/2/15)

Yeah I'd rather get 0 back and have someone use them rather than just gather dust


----------



## pcmfisher (28/2/15)

What is wrong with the idiot seller sending a 110v to Australia even if you did order a 110v.


----------



## Moad (28/2/15)

Yeah, a little bit annoying but ultimately my fault.

It didn't say on the description, only if you drill down into the specifications does it say 110v.

Anyway, if anyone wants a custom firmware stc 1000+ 110v pm me. I'll put them up on ebay and US forums if not


----------



## elcarter (28/2/15)

http://www.electro-tech-online.com/threads/stc-1000-temperature-controller.135694/

Jcar and get your soldiering iron out?


----------



## stux (3/3/15)

Bet you could order an exact replacement transformer. Or just use a wallwart and remove transformer


----------



## Moad (4/3/15)

Do you mean the one on the board stux?

If I had a steady hand and could get the same part as is on the 220V stcs I could give it a crack. I think I have some 5amp ones I could pilfer the transformers from, I am assuming the 5amp relates to the relays


----------



## Moad (5/3/15)

found this... I think this must be what you were talking about...

Happy days

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f258/stc-100-220v-110v-easy-fix-308389/


----------



## Spiesy (5/3/15)

pcmfisher said:


> What is wrong with the idiot seller sending a 110v to Australia even if you did order a 110v.


Clearly the sellers fault, supplying what was ordered


----------



## stux (5/3/15)

Moad said:


> Do you mean the one on the board stux?
> 
> If I had a steady hand and could get the same part as is on the 220V stcs I could give it a crack. I think I have some 5amp ones I could pilfer the transformers from, I am assuming the 5amp relates to the relays


Yep. If you have a 240V unit, or can open one up, you may even be able to find the exact specs and a drop-in replacement. You're right though, the 5A version will probably have very close to the same controller and thus I imagine voltage requirements. STC-1000 uses a PIC controller.

http://au.element14.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?st=pcb+transformer&catalogId=15001&categoryId=800000000434&langId=43&storeId=10184

Although, buying singles looks more expensive than a new STC 

Alternatively, just cut out the transformer and use a DC plugpack. You can get them for like $2-3 on ebay

For example: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-AC-100-240V-DC-12V-Adapter-Converter-Power-Supply-AU-Plug-/141477132186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item20f0b1b79a


----------



## Moad (5/3/15)

Cheers mate, I think I'll go the DC route. no difference really and it will be a little bit cheaper.


----------



## Moad (5/3/15)

For completeness of the thread, here is the before shot. I'll swap the 230v transformer on to the flashable board. Then make the 110v a DC powered unit as a keezer spare.

Will update with the result


----------



## pcmfisher (6/3/15)

Spiesy said:


> Clearly the sellers fault, supplying what was ordered


So even if an obviously incorrect order comes through (ie 110v to AU) the seller shouldn't waste their time sending a quick email to possibly avoid sending the wrong thing? :huh:

OK, my expectations may be too high. :unsure:


----------



## Moad (6/3/15)

its more likely that the person buying will know their countries power requirements better than the seller.

What annoys me is that it wasn't obvious, you had to go into the detailed specs to find it.


----------



## elcarter (6/3/15)

Probably shipping 1000 units a week and more worried about the correct part going to the right address.

I think in this situation they might be.

The amount of 110V units produced are greater so are often cheaper, I suspect these Ebay sellers make it easy to order the wrong item. I've almost been caught out ordering large qty's.


----------

